
Stackable Permanent Life Improvements - bro-kaizen
http://bro-kaizen.github.io/blog/2014/11/19/stackable-permanent-life-improvements/
======
mpbm
That's a good start, but the framework needs development.

For example, it doesn't explicitly account for the fact that SPLIs require
exertion, and exertion requires recuperation. Nor for the fact that, like all
investment, SPLIs require a subjective risk/reward calculation.

Arguably there are "basic" SPLIs like "learn to say NO to yourself" that are
prerequisites to "advanced" SPLIs.

Even engaging with the concept of SPLIs is itself a SPLI.

------
k__
lol, I didn't know squatting is a meme.

Started it 4 months ago after visiting /fit/ for about 3 years. But now I'm
reading about it in totally unrelated places.

